# Just Checking In



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey all! I just found out about this site from someone on www.rv.net. Allow me to introduce myself. My name is David, Dave, or dummy and my wife is Norma. We have two boys ages 7 and 5. Our oldest son races motocross on 50cc dirtbikes. We are looking for a toy hauler to take to the track on the weekends. We looked at a 28KRS yesterday and really liked it.

action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. That's a sweet TT. I have the 28 RSDS and we love it. You guys will have plenty of room in it. I'm partial to the bunks, but the "toy room" will be great for you. All the best in your decision. You won't go wrong if you choose an Outback. Make sure you let us know what you decide.

Scott


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

We are glad to have you here!

Where in the country are you?

We have a few toyhaulers lurking among the members.

Kevin


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome theroyz71 to the group
Nice to meet you and your family
The 28KRS is a nice model you will enjoy it
Dave don't forget to tell us where you are from
There are lots of Rallies to check out









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, theroyz71!!!* action action

The Outback toy haulers look pretty cool.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome. We live in Jefferson City, Tennessee. It's about 30 minutes east of Knoxville.

We just started looking at toy haulers and the Kangaroo is the nicest one we've seen. In fact, I think my wife is done looking. She liked it that much. I'd like to look at a 23 KRS in addition to the 28 we looked at yesterday. I think it would have plenty of room for our weekend trips to the track and it would be easier on my wore out GMC Z71 (305) too.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello Dave and Norma! We are neighbors! We live in Columbia, Tennessee, about 45 miles south of Nashville!







I was the same way as Norma! We looked and looked and looked until they all started looking alike. I couldn't remember one from the other...UNTIL we saw the Outback and then I was pretty much through looking!







It seemed to have pretty much everything we were looking for. Maybe you can make it to one or more of the SouthEast rallies planned throughout the coming months! Glad your final decision is the Outback and welcome aboard!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

theroyz71,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Glad to see you are interested in the 28KRS. We already have a few Outbackers with the new Toy Haulers. I feel like you and the family will enjoy this TT. Any questions, just ask and some of the Outbackers will chime in with some advice. Post often.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dave,

So what are you waiting for? Go buy the Outback! Let Norma take a rest from viewing all those other guys' trailers.









BTW, welcome to the Forum! Enjoy it and your new toyhauler!









Mark


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not sure how soon we'll be able to pull the trigger. Not much point of having the trailer if you can't afford to enjoy it. Hopefully, we won't have to wait too long though.


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> Hey all! I just found out about this site from someone on www.rv.net. Allow me to introduce myself. My name is David, Dave, or dummy and my wife is Norma. We have two boys ages 7 and 5. Our oldest son races motocross on 50cc dirtbikes. We are looking for a toy hauler to take to the track on the weekends. We looked at a 28KRS yesterday and really liked it.
> 
> action
> [snapback]99815[/snapback]​


Welcome! We have the 23krs and love it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

theroyz71

Welcome to Outbackers.com

action action action

My wife and I were doing the same thing. Traveling to RV shows, looking at both TT's and Hybrids. We were pretty much settled on buying a Kodiak hybrid when I saw an Outback online. The next day we traveled the 30 miles to the dealer, and left with a contract for a 21rs. The price was right (about $2,400 less than Lakeshore, BEFORE shipping costs) and since I live in FL, traveling to MI-CHI-GAN was not something I wanted to do.

As for your tow vehicle, you might want to SERIOUSLY check out the limitations of your truck/SUV. IMHO, a 305 V8 would be pushed to it's limits pulling a 28KRS. That TT weighs 5960 according to Keystone Outback. But that weight is figured without airconditioner, awning, spare tire, battery, and filled propane tanks. Add a little water to your TT, a couple of dirt bikes and accessories and the family personal items and you could easily be towing between 7,500 lbs to 8,000 lbs.

The towing rating of a GMC sierra WITH a 5.3L is 7,600 lbs. And you indicated that you have a "305" in your vehicle. That is probably a 4.8L and would have a significantly lower tow rating.

I am telling you this NOT to discourge you, but to warn you of unscrupulous dealers who will tell you most anything to get a sale. I had to trade my GMC Envoy for a Sierra to pull my 21rs. The Envoy had a 4.3 inline 6 and did not like pulling my camper. But the salesman said we would be fine.







My wife and I did not feel safe, and after all, SAFETY is the major concern when we are on the highway.

I'm sure others will chime in on this topic. Read a lot, ask a lot of questions. That's why this site is here.

Do your homework, crunch the numbers. And the best of luck to you and your family.

Dan


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Dan. My tow vehicle is a very real concern. I've heard that some dealers will tell you anything to sell you a camper. That's one of the reasons I am glad I found this site. I know I'll get the straight scoop.

My wife really likes the 28KRS. I agree that it would be pushing the limits of my TV. That's one reason I'm very interested in looking at a 23 KRS up close and personal. It doesn't have the dinette slideout but the garage area is basically the same. I think it would be plenty big enough for the four of us. Now if I can convince the wife then all that's left would be to win the lottery.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> Thanks Dan. My tow vehicle is a very real concern. I've heard that some dealers will tell you anything to sell you a camper. That's one of the reasons I am glad I found this site. I know I'll get the straight scoop.
> 
> My wife really likes the 28KRS. I agree that it would be pushing the limits of my TV. That's one reason I'm very interested in looking at a 23 KRS up close and personal. It doesn't have the dinette slideout but the garage area is basically the same. I think it would be plenty big enough for the four of us. Now if I can convince the wife then all that's left would be to win the lottery.
> 
> ...


I've got my tickets! 50 mil next drawing in Florida!









Of course, we could get better odds plunking down 5 bucks on #32 on a roulette wheel!









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best darn site on the internet! Those Kangaroo's are sure getting a lot of interest. Glad to see Keystone adding this to the Outback lineup.

Good luck in your search for the perfect Outback!!!


----------

